# has horse been found



## tontoandtigger (25 August 2010)

hi, i was following the posts about domino the grey gelding sold whilst on loan but i seem to have lost the thread. has this horse now been found.
sorry if i am just being blind but i cant see the thread. i hope he has been found.
thanks


----------



## Cuffey (25 August 2010)

Sure he has not be found

Looks like thread has been pulled

Very sorry for owner looking for her horse if individual posts could not be removed instead of the whole thread


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 August 2010)

Only read the first couple of posts, why on earth was it pulled?


----------



## quirky (25 August 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Only read the first couple of posts, why on earth was it pulled?
		
Click to expand...

It all got a bit catty!


----------



## nikicb (25 August 2010)

There was a lot of naming and shaming and posts from people on either side.  It would be good if someone could repost the original 'Missing' request as whatever has been said there is still a horse that is missing.


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 August 2010)

Thanks, what a shame, good suggestion to perhaps repost the original.


----------



## bj666 (25 August 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was just circulated via Moray Riding Club: (not my horse)

Dominos details:
15.3hh blue and white coloured Irish cob gelding 10 year old. Has half white and half grey mane and grey forlock with white tail. Very easy to handle but can be very sensitive to ride. Has bald patches of skin on both rumps and some bald patches down shoulder and parts of legs. Was taken fromLossiemouth along with 3 other horses, known as 2 Section Ds and a chestnut. Taken to a yard in Kelso but could be in the Durham area and maybe being used as a ride in the Common Rides. Any information in finding my horse will receive a reward. Any help and information would be grateful on 07816612458 or 01261 851212 or to Grampian Police at Banff,they are dealing with this information as well.

This was the original post but there had been new and old photos uploaded , I'll try and speak to the owner ( I meant to call her today ) and update or ask her to update. As far as I know he's still missing.


----------



## gillianclaude (25 August 2010)




----------



## tontoandtigger (26 August 2010)

thanks guys, i hoped that he had been found.thanks for loading photos back on. ( i have nothing to do with either owner, loaner,ect) just wanted to know he was found.


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 August 2010)

I do hope he gets found and before christmas. Please keep us posted!


----------



## tontoandtigger (27 August 2010)

i hope that this horse is eventually found. the photos on here are great so i hope they can leave this thread running. someone may just spot him. huggs sent to his owner . hope he is home soon.


----------



## tontoandtigger (16 September 2010)

any news on this chap.


----------



## midoak matrix (11 January 2011)

Horse found and safely home


----------



## phoenixismad (12 January 2011)

This horse was never stolen. Owner abandoned this horse,  was inbreach of a 3 week trial period, horse has a skin condition and was moved on but the owners knew where this horse was and said several times that they would pick it up, but never did, wasting peoples time!
Horse was eventually picked up by owner (after a court hearing last week - where upon they were instructed to collect said animal) on Sunday 9th January 2011.
Please be aware that this is currently going through court proceedings and that the livery owner is seeking expenses occurred by this abandoned animal.
I was present as a witness when the horse "Domino" was loaded and the horse was in great condition (if a bit on the round side-no bad thing at this time of year),  shod all round and in good general health.
I would discourage any more "naming and shaming" as this horses' owner has played a rather horrendous game, and wasted time and money of Horsewatch etc where a genuine case of a stolen horse could have benefited more.
There are some people in this world who dont see their 4 legged friends like we do - who would rather see pounds and pennies!!


----------



## amandapostie4 (14 January 2011)

Im afraid you got your facts wrong, this horse was put on loan in full trust. I have 2 witnessess who were there when Domino was loaded from the premises and the full story told. Anyway, it doesnt matter any more the horse is back home safe and sound. As the horse was on loan, no expenses!


----------



## wardscross (15 January 2011)

Wrong again, and now you are once again blatantly lying! If you intend to have witnesses that are willing to purjer themselves, believe me the truth will out!


----------

